# Any blackfin on the edge?



## timl74 (Oct 10, 2007)

Going out the weekend, and wondering if anyone has heard of any blackfin being caught.

Thanks


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

i was out there the other day, saw nothing atoll.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

there's a shitton of them over at petronis. trailor your boat over to OB or fort morgan and launch from there and head SW my friend


----------



## timl74 (Oct 10, 2007)

i got to get out to the petronius one of these days


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

We caught a blackfin out of a school in 360 ft. of water NW of the Nip last weekend. It looked like they were eating glass minnows, or at least that's what was in its stomach. They were the only life we saw near the nip though.

Bob


----------



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

We caught two at the edge on saturday.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang Derick, I didn't see you out there. Duckhuntingsalior buddy, David, caught one on the edge Sat. also. 

I haven't seen it before but he caught it on a Diamond Jig. Not my recommended method but he did catch one. Avg size for BFT on the edge, around 20-25 lbs.


----------



## mudskipper (Oct 3, 2007)

they were all over the place last friday at the edge...........find a good spot to bottom fish and start chumming/chunking and they will come to you


----------

